# Giants!



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 8, 2021)

Who’s got em?  I had this bear in my very narrow bow range twice in 2019. Didnt get a good shot either time.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 8, 2021)

Took this picture from the tree last year. Been on this bear for a few years. He was coming to a tree 8 yds from me when the wind swirled and he boogered.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 8, 2021)

This one lives on hooch. I think hes 500 lbs. Doggers havent got him yet. Ive only seen him one time but I have years and years of pictures. Watched him court a huge sow a few years back. I think killer kyle has seen this fella too


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 8, 2021)

Was on this bear last november. Had three encounters and he/she did a number on one of my climbers.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 8, 2021)

Future buckman bear


----------



## jbogg (May 8, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Took this picture from the tree last year. Been on this bear for a few years. He was coming to a tree 8 yds from me when the wind swirled and he boogered.



Cool pics! You’ve got some dandies there for sure. I can think of three separate occasions in different spots last fall where I had a bear approaching within bow range but it was too thick for a shot  opportunity.  The wind swirled each time and they were gone.  It’s got to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 8, 2021)

jbogg said:


> Cool pics! You’ve got some dandies there for sure. I can think of three separate occasions in different spots last fall where I had a bear approaching within bow range but it was too thick for a shot  opportunity.  The wind swirled each time and they were gone.  It’s got to happen sooner or later.



Their noses are unbelievable. They make deer seem scent blind by comparison. I got busted by scent 6 times last year.


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 8, 2021)

Don't do trail cams, but I've seen quite a few giants. Always seem to be on the move or just out of bow range. Been a few years since I've seen a giant though... Maybe I'm due.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 8, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Don't do trail cams, but I've seen quite a few giants. Always seem to be on the move or just out of bow range. Been a few years since I've seen a giant though... Maybe I'm due.



They seem to act totally different than smaller bears and sows. They dont second guess themselves, re-test the wind, or slowly retreat. It’s all or nothing.


----------



## strothershwacker (May 8, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> They seem to act totally different than smaller bears and sows. They dont second guess themselves, re-test the wind, or slowly retreat. It’s all or nothing.


Just like big bucks. When they move they seem to do it confidently. Great pics man!


----------



## 35 Whelen (May 8, 2021)

This guy was in our neighborhood a few weeks ago.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 8, 2021)

That is a monster


----------



## Resica (May 8, 2021)

Had one on my cam at camp about 10 years ago. It was in March. Had to be at least 600lbs. Can't find it of course.


----------



## Raylander (May 8, 2021)

Had this one narrowed down to about 10k acres, +/-


----------



## Timberjack86 (May 11, 2021)

Can you use trail cams to pin down a bear for season? Seems like the move alot.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (May 11, 2021)

Named this one Draggger. Once it found this pig barrel, kept coming back but never destroyed it or ripped it off the chain & t post.


----------



## twoheartedale (May 11, 2021)

Some big boys for sure!


----------



## splatek (May 11, 2021)

I have a few bigger on cam, but this is one I was after for a while. He'd show up religiously, then the season opener... and vanished the day before.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 12, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Can you use trail cams to pin down a bear for season? Seems like the move alot.



Not unless the acorn crop hits well right in that spot. What Im finding out is that they do have a core area they prefer and will mostly be around that area if the food is. They disappear for weeks or months still but they come back to those spots. Then if the acorns hit, they will be nearby. 

Two seasons ago we had tons of white oaks above 3k feet and tons of mtn oaks down lower. The bear in that photo I took from the tree stayed down lower all fall eating mtn oaks Im assuming just bc he wanted to stay in that little comfort area.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 12, 2021)

Thats a monster Steve.


----------



## splatek (May 12, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Thats a monster Steve.



I think that's his core area. I had him a lot last year; and this year, prior to having my trail cam blasted with a shotgun. 
He's big. And that particular area is close (enough) to plenty of food plots and ridges/sides of ridges that have reds, mountains, and/or white oaks. 

I'd like to put a wooden arrow through his hide, that's for sure!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 12, 2021)

Is there some sort of godawful thicket there near water?  Tornado damage, laurel head, rhodo belt etc?


----------



## splatek (May 12, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Is there some sort of godawful thicket there near water?  Tornado damage, laurel head, rhodo belt etc?



Near water yes
The thicket is WAAAAAY down the ridge side. 
It;s one  of the deepest bear trails I have seen yet.


----------



## twoheartedale (May 12, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Is there some sort of godawful thicket there near water?  Tornado damage, laurel head, rhodo belt etc?



You sure do ask a bunch of questions about places folks hunt, have you ever thought about scouting your own places?  This is why all my places are top secret!


----------



## Para Bellum (May 12, 2021)

twoheartedale said:


> You sure do ask a bunch of questions about places folks hunt, have you ever thought about scouting your own places?  This is why all my places are top secret!



You ever think about posting pics of giants like the thread was intended instead of jabbing at a legitimate question?  They obviously know each other.  I assure you Ridgerunner isn't looking for anyone's spots.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 12, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> You ever think about posting pics of giants like the thread was intended instead of jabbing at a legitimate question?  They obviously know each other.  I assure you Ridgerunner isn't looking for anyone's spots.



Hes actually one of my flatfoot buddies from S GA. I put him on a real big one opening day last year but Ill let him tell the story what went wrong.


----------



## twoheartedale (May 12, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Hes actually one of my flatfoot buddies from S GA. I put him on a real big one opening day last year but Ill let him tell the story what went wrong.



I do have an uncanny nack at finding them as well, call it my sixth or even my seventh sense.

Yep, walked up to an area and saw a big bear about 40 yards.  He was slowly meandering my way and got up to 12 yards or so, his head was down and the wind was perfect!  He had no idea I was there.  I thought he was dead broadside, one giant black blob.  I pulled back the Black Widow (one in which I bought from Mr. Sautee) and let it fly!  It was straight and looked like a perfect hit until I realized I hit him in the left shoulder.  He ran about 50-60 yards and stopped, that's when he reached around and pulled the arrow out!  The bear is alive and fine.


----------



## splatek (May 12, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Hes actually one of my flatfoot buddies from S GA. I put him on a real big one opening day last year but Ill let him tell the story what went wrong.



What he won't tell you is that I taught him everything he knows... NOT!
I'm fairly convinced I couldn;t kill a bear if it walked in my arrow.


----------



## twoheartedale (May 12, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> You ever think about posting pics of giants like the thread was intended instead of jabbing at a legitimate question?  They obviously know each other.  I assure you Ridgerunner isn't looking for anyone's spots.



Sautee is a jerk, you sure you know him? 

I know him as well.  I'm messing with him.  Guy puts in miles and miles every year locating bears and putting me on one them year after year.  I'll get up in July and help him scout from time to time.


----------



## Thunder Head (May 12, 2021)

Me too!
Not a giant per say,
 I shot the biggest one ive seen right in the shoulder. He ran down the hill about 60 yards pulled the arrow out and rambled off.


----------



## twoheartedale (May 12, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Me too!
> Not a giant per say,
> I shot the biggest one ive seen right in the shoulder. He ran down the hill about 60 yards pulled the arrow out and rambled off.



No fun!  I looked for a few hundred yards and found a little blood, but I am 100% sure he lived from my poorly placed shot.  

He was meandering along and was not quite broadside as I thought.  He was quartering to me and getting closer.  The final shot was 10-12 yards on the ground!  A little nervous and I've had some close encounters in the past.  Had a sow at 3 yards one hunt, she had 3 cubs in the tree overhead!


----------



## splatek (May 12, 2021)

#BabyGotBack!

Can't find my really big one on cam...


----------



## Para Bellum (May 12, 2021)

twoheartedale said:


> I do have an uncanny nack at finding them as well, call it my sixth or even my seventh sense.
> 
> Yep, walked up to an area and saw a big bear about 40 yards.  He was slowly meandering my way and got up to 12 yards or so, his head was down and the wind was perfect!  He had no idea I was there.  I thought he was dead broadside, one giant black blob.  I pulled back the Black Widow (one in which I bought from Mr. Sautee) and let it fly!  It was straight and looked like a perfect hit until I realized I hit him in the left shoulder.  He ran about 50-60 yards and stopped, that's when he reached around and pulled the arrow out!  The bear is alive and fine.



Dang dude that stinks!  Hate to hear it for ya!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 12, 2021)

First year I started hunting bears in ga, I did the same thing. 15 yds. On the ground sitting with my back against a tree. Had to turn the recurve to basically 90 degrees and shoot quick as he turned to leave after spotting me. Thought I hit him perfectly. 

My buddy took a video of him running by 400 yds down the mtn from me with the arrow harmlessly stuck in his shoulder.


----------



## Buckman18 (May 12, 2021)

The first several I shot I lost. Back in the 90's when I was a wee Hillbilly. Finally figured out you dont shoot them in the shoulder like deer. I aim slightly forward of dead center. Never have one leave sight before giving out a death roar or moan now.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 12, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> The first several I shot I lost. Back in the 90's when I was a wee Hillbilly. Finally figured out you dont shoot them in the shoulder like deer. I aim slightly forward of dead center. Never have one leave sight before giving out a death roar or moan now.
> 
> View attachment 1080523



I had been hunting them for ages before that in canada. Just was the way he turned and outspun me. 

I came back to the area a week later and was waiting on daylight to stalk into the spot and had a bear come by and catch my wind. He/she spent 15 minutes in the dark growling at me. Always wondered if it was that same fella PO’d bc he had a tree shark in his shoulder.


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (May 12, 2021)

The first one I shot with my bow I thought I gut shot it at first, but it only went 20 yards.
Figured out then the lungs are set way back in a bear


----------



## splatek (May 12, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> The first several I shot I lost. Back in the 90's when I was a wee Hillbilly. Finally figured out you dont shoot them in the shoulder like deer. I aim slightly forward of dead center. Never have one leave sight before giving out a death roar or moan now.
> 
> View attachment 1080523



Are you trying to say you ain't no hillbilly no more? 
And you have to hold a record for killing collared bears.


----------



## doenightmare (May 12, 2021)

Kinda surprising the size of GA bears. Some real giants in this thread - -keep em' coming.


----------



## Buckman18 (May 12, 2021)

splatek said:


> Are you trying to say you ain't no hillbilly no more?
> And you have to hold a record for killing collared bears.



Oh no, all Hillbilly here. Mountain born, Mountain bred, and when I die I will be Mountain dead. But unfortunately I'm no longer of 'wee status.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 12, 2021)

doenightmare said:


> Kinda surprising the size of GA bears. Some real giants in this thread - -keep em' coming.



I have tons of pictures of big ones. These are just the ones Ive had some relationship with. 

I will say, yeah there are some big ones out there, 9 out of 10 are under 200 lbs in most areas. I killed one opening day on hooch a few years back that was 12 years old but proly only weighed 120


----------



## jbogg (May 13, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I have tons of pictures of big ones. These are just the ones Ive had some relationship with.
> 
> I will say, yeah there are some big ones out there, 9 out of 10 are under 200 lbs in most areas. I killed one opening day on hooch a few years back that was 12 years old but proly only weighed 120



I’ve seen a few big ones during turkey season, but I don’t think I’ve ever seen one over 200lbs while bear hunting. Bears can have very different personalities. I have come to the conclusion that the Bears that get very large are the ones that are just more secretive and less tolerant of human pressure from birth. I don’t feel like they get smarter once they get large, I feel like they get large because they act accordingly from an early age which in turn puts them in the presence of humans less often.


----------



## Resica (May 13, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> The first several I shot I lost. Back in the 90's when I was a wee Hillbilly. Finally figured out you dont shoot them in the shoulder like deer. I aim slightly forward of dead center. Never have one leave sight before giving out a death roar or moan now.
> 
> View attachment 1080523


What did that one weigh? I'll guess 175. Close?


----------



## Buckman18 (May 13, 2021)

Resica said:


> What did that one weigh? I'll guess 175. Close?



That one was actually 275ish per the dnr tech who collared him. He died down the wrong side of the mountain, and I literally had to tie him up and skin him where he died because I couldn't budge him. Took 3 of us, all with full packs, to pack him out.

Here's another pic I have of him, my dragging handle broke when I tried turning him.


----------



## jbogg (May 13, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> That one was actually 275ish per the dnr tech who collared him. He died down the wrong side of the mountain, and I literally had to tie him up and skin him where he died because I couldn't budge him. Took 3 of us, all with full packs, to pack him out.



That’s a lot of bear to get out of the woods.  How much would you guess the head/hide weighed?


----------



## Buckman18 (May 13, 2021)

jbogg said:


> That’s a lot of bear to get out of the woods.  How much would you guess the head/hide weighed?



I didn't weigh it like I should have but I'd guess 75-85 pounds, +-?? It was all I wanted to haul that night. Biggest bear i have ever killed with an arrow.


----------



## strothershwacker (May 14, 2021)

Y'all gitn me fard up with all this big bear talk.


----------



## Resica (May 14, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> That one was actually 275ish per the dnr tech who collared him. He died down the wrong side of the mountain, and I literally had to tie him up and skin him where he died because I couldn't budge him. Took 3 of us, all with full packs, to pack him out.
> 
> Here's another pic I have of him, my dragging handle broke when I tried turning him.
> 
> View attachment 1080661


I obviously stink at judging weight. Nice bear sir!!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 14, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> I didn't weigh it like I should have but I'd guess 75-85 pounds, +-?? It was all I wanted to haul that night. Biggest bear i have ever killed with an arrow.



We calling those “arrows” now?


----------



## Buckman18 (May 14, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> We calling those “arrows” now?



Ha!

I guess I should correct it to darts made of carbon equipped with plastic feathers and a engineered screw-in rear deploying metal expanding blade launched from a scientifically developed cable and pulley system that pushes the physical limits of the components used to manufacture it, and was purchased by some has-been scrooge who still has his lunch money from the 3rd grade who begrudgingly decided to give it a try simply because the entire rig was on sale for $189 from midwayusa.com. But it was fun! My daughter shot an 8pt and a hogwith the same contraption last year, so I reckon im glad I bought the big, heavy, and awkward thing. ?


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 15, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Ha!
> 
> I guess I should correct it to darts made of carbon equipped with plastic feathers and a engineered screw-in rear deploying metal expanding blade launched from a scientifically developed cable and pulley system that pushes the physical limits of the components used to manufacture it, and was purchased by some has-been scrooge who still has his lunch money from the 3rd grade who begrudgingly decided to give it a try simply because the entire rig was on sale for $189 from midwayusa.com. But it was fun! My daughter shot an 8pt and a hogwith the same contraption last year, so I reckon im glad I bought the big, heavy, and awkward thing. ?



Thats hilarious!  Ive been pretty much engulfed in mtn laurel all morning today. I almost threw the shotgun away a few times. Carrying one of those would be rough but nothing’s fun to carry up here. Even recurves are a pain bc the limb pocket where it meets the string catches every single thing you pass through.


----------



## Buckman18 (May 15, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Thats hilarious!  Ive been pretty much engulfed in mtn laurel all morning today. I almost threw the shotgun away a few times. Carrying one of those would be rough but nothing’s fun to carry up here. Even recurves are a pain bc the limb pocket where it meets the string catches every single thing you pass through.



My house went under contract in late April so the best time to turkey up here just isn't meant to be for me this year. Amazing what junk you accumulate being at a place for 19 years. I reckon my 3rd tag will go unfilledthis year but ive had a great season so no complaints.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 15, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> My house went under contract in late April so the best time to turkey up here just isn't meant to be for me this year. Amazing what junk you accumulate being at a place for 19 years. I reckon my 3rd tag will go unfilledthis year but ive had a great season so no complaints.



Hunted about 9 miles yesterday and 6 this morning. One gobble to my owl hoot this morning about 3 miles away. Thats all she wrote.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2021)

splatek said:


> View attachment 1080492
> #BabyGotBack!
> 
> Can't find my really big one on cam...


Good Lord what a bear.


----------



## Resica (May 23, 2021)

Buddy saw this one this morning from camp front porch.


----------



## Joe Brandon (May 24, 2021)

@Resica man thats a real pretty bear. What a beauty.


----------



## Resica (May 24, 2021)

Joe Brandon said:


> @Resica man thats a real pretty bear. What a beauty.


It's not huge but it is good looking for sure!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 24, 2021)

How’s your sarcoptic mange situation up there Resica?  I know it’s bad in some places. Very worried about seeing it show up here.


----------



## Resica (May 24, 2021)

I've seen several bears in past years on the cams with mange. Nothing in the past 2 years. Hope that trend trend continues. The Game Commission has asked that if you see them, let them know. If they're not too bad they'll try to catch and treat them. Hope I never see another, but I'm sure I will.  Statewide, I haven't heard too much about it. I've seen red foxes with it too.


----------



## Resica (May 24, 2021)

Very sad to see, I hate it for the poor critters.


----------



## BlackMtnMan (May 31, 2021)

this one is pretty regular behind the house.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 31, 2021)

Nice one!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 6, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> This one lives on hooch. I think hes 500 lbs. Doggers havent got him yet. Ive only seen him one time but I have years and years of pictures. Watched him court a huge sow a few years back. I think killer kyle has seen this fella too



Sautee, have we spoken about this bear before? I've known of a few biggins across the area that I've watched or seen over the years. I don't think there are many whoppers out there, but there's a few. I was after one on the hooch for years and had him in bow range once. He was broadside, 20 yards, in the only shooting lane that I had. He was standing there looking dead at me and he was catching my scent. I made a long, hot uphill pull and was drenched in sweat. I went for broke, and he boogered and left. I saw him again the next February, and I have not seen him since. I spent four years trying for him without success. 
Those encounters are always fun. Sometimes it's the misses you'll remember more fondly than the hits.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jun 6, 2021)

Killer Kyle said:


> Sautee, have we spoken about this bear before? I've known of a few biggins across the area that I've watched or seen over the years. I don't think there are many whoppers out there, but there's a few. I was after one on the hooch for years and had him in bow range once. He was broadside, 20 yards, in the only shooting lane that I had. He was standing there looking dead at me and he was catching my scent. I made a long, hot uphill pull and was drenched in sweat. I went for broke, and he boogered and left. I saw him again the next February, and I have not seen him since. I spent four years trying for him without success.
> Those encounters are always fun. Sometimes it's the misses you'll remember more fondly than the hits.



Yep. We spoke one day after I pulled over on poplar stump bc a 250 or so pounder walked in front of my truck. You were fishing. 

That big one lives at the upper headwaters of a primitive campground. There is a loop road. At least he used to. Id bet he has left now


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 6, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Yep. We spoke one day after I pulled over on poplar stump bc a 250 or so pounder walked in front of my truck. You were fishing.
> 
> That big one lives at the upper headwaters of a primitive campground. There is a loop road. At least he used to. Id bet he has left now



I remember that Sautee. I know which best you are referring to. If there is a big one to be found out there, I think that area is a good place to find it. I wish you the best of luck this coming season man!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jun 6, 2021)

Killer Kyle said:


> I remember that Sautee. I know which best you are referring to. If there is a big one to be found out there, I think that area is a good place to find it. I wish you the best of luck this coming season man!



I appreciate it but I dont bear hunt there much anymore. Greener pastures elsewhere. Things are looking real good this year so far. 

How are you liking the piedmont?


----------



## flyrod444 (Jun 10, 2021)

No picture of the bear just the latest tree he has attacked. I'm 6'4" and can you you touch the net on a basket ball goal flat footed. I couldn't reach the top of this scar on the tree left by black bear in wnc.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Jun 15, 2021)

Reading through these posts and forums sure does wet my appetite for hunting season. Wish I lived in those mountains! Thanks for all the pictures guys!!


----------



## splatek (Jul 9, 2021)

Not a giant, but big enough that it would be a pain in the *** getting him out of the woods.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 10, 2021)

splatek said:


> Not a giant, but big enough that it would be a pain in the *** getting him out of the woods.View attachment 1089943


That’s a healthy one. The small ones look leggy and lanky. I bet by early October that belly is gonna be sagging.


----------



## splatek (Jul 23, 2021)

Not monsters, just a few sows and cubs - 
In both spots there were deer (small bucks and does) less than an hour before the sow and cobs showed up and less than an hour after they left...

I really like that first picture where her brown snout is in the sun. This is pretty low elevation, so it won't be long before they make their way up to 4785 and up for them white oak acorns.





https://youtu.be/ChbvFLX0aaM


----------



## Whit90 (Jul 23, 2021)

Thats a good lookin bear.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 23, 2021)

splatek said:


> Not monsters, just a few sows and cubs -
> In both spots there were deer (small bucks and does) less than an hour before the sow and cobs showed up and less than an hour after they left...
> 
> I really like that first picture where her brown snout is in the sun. This is pretty low elevation, so it won't be long before they make their way up to 4785 and up for them white oak acorns.
> ...


If the food stays low they will too.


----------

